# Alien vs. Predator



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey guys!
Just wanted to run a convertion/dual idea by everyone and get some input or ideas to think about before I start.

Concept: Alien Warrior vs. Predator. Just like the epic 1 on 1(2...3... don't remember exactly, but that scene!) battle in the movie.

Current plan: 

*Alien*
-Start with an old Hormagaunt model (I believe its a '95 version, the metal ones that look very close to an Alien)
-Cut out the face area and replace with a new gaunt head with the mouth spike things... (don't play tyranids obviously)
-Green stuff the new face to the head and smoothing out the top to match original Alien head scheme.
-Cut off the tongue spikes and green stuff a small biting mouth to replace them.
-Replace arms with Genesteeler arms (need fingers :biggrin
-Add a gargoyle tail to the Hormagaunt tail for added length and the spikey tip

*Predator*
-Start with new Striking Scorpion Exarch model
-Green Stuff helmet to match predator visor design
-Model with a spear in the left hand and a throwing disc in the right.
-Model a shurrican cattipult on the left shoulder.
-Green Stuff detail work on the armour

*Pose*
I plan on having the Alien leaping toward the Predator arms raised about to slash. The Predator taking up a defensive pose utalizing his weaponry somehow (be it the spear, disc, shoulder-mounted gun, combination)

Any advice would be fantastic, Thanks!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Go to Buglands to see how he made an alien out of a genestealer.
the whole site is pretty cool


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah his stuff is AMAZING! I don't have very good Green Stuff skillz yet lol, but i'm practacing on stuff like this!

Here is what I have for the Alien/Hormagaunt/Stealer so far, enjoy!

































Thoughts?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Very nicely done.

Might want to add a second 'thumb' to each hand - ALIENS have two opposable digits per hand after all.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmmm... the only reference pictures I could find support either one less finger (thumb) or exactly like the hands that are currently on the model. Interesting point though, I never thought to look until you mentioned it :victory:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent start to the dual scene. Opposable thumbs does seem more appropriate, but the single thumb works well.

Looking forward to seeing the predator.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a pile of reference photos on Alien, ALIENS, ALIEN3 and Resurrection.
Got them off a mate in the SFX industry who made a slimejaws* costume for a con here back in the late 80s - it went missing in transit on his way home after a trip to the US (even had a facehugger for a starter). The pictures clearly show two "thumbs" on the hands, but the fingers are generally only used paired up, so two fingers in the first pair, ring finger (alone) in the other pair and the pinky to move the other thumb if required.

* our nickname for "cuddles", taken from the creature's propensity to drool constantly.

I made up a 54mm Warrior for Inquisitor when that game was new, using 1/35 scale Halcyon Alien parts (only had a head and tail tip/barb) and a Tyranid warrior.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent start so far, looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

HA! I finally found ONE blurry picture on the web with the extra "thumb"
Is this what you had in mind?










> Throughout their appearances, human spawned Aliens have been shown to have a fluctuating number of fingers. In Alien, the creature has webbed, six fingered hands. The number of fingers is reduced to three in Aliens, and are shown to be much longer and more skeletal. In Alien Resurrection, the number of digits is increased to four, with two long middle fingers and a pair of thumbs. This design is kept in the Alien vs. Predator films, though the hands were made bulkier in order to make the Aliens seem more formidable against the Predators
> 
> -The all reliable Wikipedia


I think it would be easier to go with the description for the webbed hands from Alien.

EDIT:
These are the other two versions they mentioned:
Five Fingers (Thumb, Index-middle, ring-pinky) "the geenstealer hands"
















Four Fingers (not a big fan of this one)


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

OK I need to make some major decisions soon so I would like to get everyone's input on a few things:

*Alien Color:* I was thinking a bit of necron abyss mixed with black to give it an oily look, but basically a black model unless you look close. All Gloss or partially gloss finish? Other thoughts?

*Predator Gun:* Shurrican pistol to keep him eldary or the real predator gun?

*Predator weapons:* What combination should I use in addition to the shoulder mounted gun? Spear, throwing disc, wrist mounted blades?

Reference pictures:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

First of all, LOVE that huge picture of the Alien haha...

As for weapons, I'd use either two wrist blades, or one and a spear. 
If you use two blades, I think it would look better in a more dynamic, but defensive pose, as if he's striking up at an attacking alien.
If you want a spear, Id say have him juping towards the Alien with the spear pointed down towards it (best reference I can think of are various scenes from 300, while they're fighting the Immortals).
Shruikan Catapault looks good for the shoulder-mount


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Jakkie! Thought I was left in the dark on this one... :alcoholic:

I like the suggestions. When I initially thought of the spear I imagined him holding it up to "impale" the leaping alien, but once I saw what the spear actually looks like I began to dislike that idea. Honestly the only reason why I would use the spear is because of the fact that it is so predominate in the AvP movies.

By two wrist mounted blades do you mean a pair on each arm?

I'm shooting for using the striking scorpion exarch as the base model, no huge modifications aside from the head and arms (mainly for weapons and such). Its not going to be as much of a perfect match as the Hormagaunt-to-Alien. I do not plan to make him a fleshy/fishnet predator. Any opinion on this?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Desolatemm said:


> *Alien Color:* I was thinking a bit of necron abyss mixed with black to give it an oily look, but basically a black model unless you look close. All Gloss or partially gloss finish? Other thoughts?


All gloss all the way!!!
Slimy Tyranids/Aliens looks totally ace, it fits them dead on unlike all other armies for any game:grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have nothing i can add to help. The alien is a fine piece of work and i hope the predator comes out as well. Rep for a cool idea and for the fine execution so far.


----------

